# NW Fla.



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2010)

Been getting nostalgic for my lost youth.  Coming up in the early 70s until I went to work for uncle wiskers (for those that don't know him, he is the US Govt, ie, the military) in 81. I spent a good portion of my time with my grandfather who lived in Panacea Fla.  on the Bay about 4 lots from where Clayton's used to be.  My Grandfathers house was an old hunt camp for rich yankees and you guessed it, was a duck hunting camp/fishing camp.  I used to hunt dang near every bay from Panacea west to Destin during christmas holidays, thanksgiving and when I stayed down there a year or two to go to school.  I remember literally thousands of redheads, bluebills and a few buffleheads and goldeneyes thrown in.  I have been thinking about starting back hunting down that way, but more so over towards east bay, west bay and st andrews bay in ....Bay Co., cause I have a place there.  I always noticed there were never many hunters on the water back then, and I was wondering, do any of yall hunt those waters, I know the ducks are there, talked to a friend of mine that lives down there today, he is a fisherman and says they are rafted up in all of the above mentioned bays. I know I am gonna be quail hunting Saturday, but I might just go on down there after the hunt and check it out.  Are any of yall gonna be down there?


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Jan 13, 2010)

I have wondered about Appalacacola Bay myself, I know there's gotta be divers there since it's just down from Seminole.


----------



## Fin-n-Feathers (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got back from the Florida Gulf this past weekend - Keaton Beach north of Steinhatchie.  I've hunted the Gulf there two years in a row - about 8 days total.  The ducks are there, rafted up by the thousands - mostly bluebills and redheads - also a good number of Buffleheads closer inshore.

I grew up in Michigan hunting open water divers in layout boats, so we figured that rig would be perfect for those conditions on the Gulf.  Well, seeing ducks and killing ducks are two different stories --- my rig is a one man "pumkinseed" layout with about 120 decoys on longlines.  This rig was deadly on lake Erie and Lake St. Clair in Michigan, but we had only had moderate sucess in the Gulf so far.

It's hard to compete against rafts of thousands and get small groups to come to your spread.  Also, those ducks can feed anywhere for miles up and down the coast so there is no reason for them to concentrate anywhere or come back to an area for food.  We would kick up rafts heading out to set up and after setting up the ducks didn't come back --- they just moved down a couple of miles and rafted there.

We're still trying to figure it out, but the best advise I can offer is to bring as many decoys as possible.  Set up when a honkin' north wind is blowing 20+ to push those ducks around and get on the edge of the moderate to rough water.  Good luck.

Oh, and also, we were the only ones hunting ducks down there - the locals looked at us kinda funny with that layout on the trailer - funniest looking blind for huntin' deer........


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 18, 2010)

From what I remember, windy days with northerly winds the ducks would move a heck of alot more.  We would hunt the flats in bays, setting up on the falling tide.  We would set up off of bars and such on the rising tide, cause the ducks would for some reason go to those places to rest and I guess they wouldn't have to fight the tidal currents as much. Just like fishing, the stronger the tidal flow the better the hunting.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 19, 2010)

Been hunting the coast since around 2000.  Its definately hit and miss.   The last couple years the bluebills and redheads have been hard to figure out.  Had more luck with the buffleheads for sure.

I bought a marsh boat to hunt them at first and had moderate luck.  Then I bought a MLB layout boat, had 6 dozen bluebills on longlines and thought I would slay them, but it don't work that way.   Had alot more luck with the BB's and redheads just wading out on the tip of the oyster bars.  If there is no boat traffic, those birds will not move.

Some pics


----------



## Canvasback27 (Jan 19, 2010)

Let me just recommend a little tip about the gulf coast.
I have hunted the panhandle region for many years and sure don't want anyone to be stranded....A hard north to northeast wind will push the waters out into the gulf and its even more serious with a winters full moon.
Divers raft many miles off shore and a hard southerly wind is your best bet to drive them inshore to the lee sides of shore to look for more calmer waters to raft.Redheads and Scaup have specific inshore feeding beds they use frequently if not disturbed,but this needs to be seen for numerous days to insure its a favored area,but no doubt there are times nothing will work.


If you think I'm trying to discourage you...I'm not,but if you would like to be stranded or arrive at the ramp with no water....let me advise you to go there with a 25mph NE wind and a full moon...It will make your trip even more miserable.

Trust me on this,the Gulf of Mexico has no mercy and can be dangerous,but it can be fun.
If you come to the Gulf,hope you much safety and success.


----------

